# Epson Inkjet printer driver port



## JamesElstone (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I need some advice here.

I have an Epson Inkjet printer, and using Seiko's own driver got it working with print/cups.  I have gone off and put together a port that uses the Seiko ESC/P-R driver version 1.4.5, which at the moment remains unpublished due to the following question:

I was wondering why the Epson inkjet drivers were not already in the ports tree; I would willing to submit and support my own work / port (but not the driver itself!), but am very curious as to why _no_ one else has already done this?

As far as I can tell, Seiko release it with a GPLv2 license, so am not sure what has been holding people back?!

Anybody's wisdom welcome as feedback!!

Kindest regards,

James.


----------



## tingo (Mar 21, 2015)

Lack of time? Lack of interest?
I say go ahead and port it if you want!


----------



## hukadan (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, I have a Espon Stylus SX515W that works with print/cups using print/gutenprint drivers. So, speaking for myself, I am happy with those drivers.


----------

